# merc 20hp model weights?



## airbornemike (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone know were to find the engine weights of the various Merc 20hp models? I'm aware Tohatsu is the same engine, I like the tiller features Merc is offering.


----------



## tigfisher (Nov 24, 2013)

you could prolly call the dealer, but my tohatsu 20hp 4stroke weighs around 140 lbs if i remember right


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.onlineoutboards.com/


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 26, 2013)

I think mine is something like 127 lbs.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 5, 2013)

You would think mercury would have a more comprehensive web site, what a headache! Still have no hard numbers I can compare the competition to.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 5, 2013)

Try NADA.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335947#p335947 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 18 minutes ago[/url]"]Try NADA.


Just looked, they list the various models however nothing else is accurate.


----------



## sr71 (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/458401-4-stroke-vs-2-stroke-weight-bar-charts.html


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 9, 2013)

20hp 4stroke manual is 115lbs
20hp electric is 121lbs

Go to newoutboards.com and then on the left were it says SHOP OTHER OUTBOARDS go to mercury and you get all you need.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336021#p336021 said:


> sr71 » 06 Dec 2013, 22:13[/url]"]https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/458401-4-stroke-vs-2-stroke-weight-bar-charts.html


That is very inaccurate,they have the 20hp suzuki manual start less weight then the 20hp suzuki electric start,huh.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 9, 2013)

Go to newoutboards.com and you can find the 20hp nissan,merc,tohatsu,and suzuki weights.Can't get better then that.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 9, 2013)

I just bought the 20hp suzuki and man it's light as a feather and way cheaper then the merc,something to look into.Plus the suzuki is (efi)compared to carbed.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335197#p335197 said:


> airbornemike » 24 Nov 2013, 11:32[/url]"]Does anyone know were to find the engine weights of the various Merc 20hp models? I'm aware Tohatsu is the same engine, I like the tiller features Merc is offering.


The tiller feature is awesome and that's why my first choice was the merc,but after playing around with the suzuki the 2 shallow water features are just as good but you don't get 5 tilt positions with the ratchet system merc offers,they are both great motors though,can't go wrong with either.


----------



## sr71 (Dec 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336193#p336193 said:


> scoobeb » Today, 18:01[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336021#p336021 said:
> ...



The 20hp Suzuki manual start "IS" less weight then the 20hp Suzuki electric start...so what is not accurate?


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry i got it backwards in my words,I meant to say they don't make a manual start 20" shaft,plus it is more weight then the 15"electric,but they don't make a 20"manual start,only electric.

The graph says it's a 20hp manual start,long shaft which they don't make,They only make a 20hp manual start in a short shaft,go to suzuki's website,they only make a 15"shaft in a manual.It's inaccurate.

Plus if they did have a 20"manual start,the graph says it weighs more then a 15"short shaft electric start which wouldn't be true either.


----------



## sr71 (Dec 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336251#p336251 said:


> scoobeb » Today, 15:21[/url]"]Sorry i got it backwards in my words,I meant to say they don't make a manual start 20" shaft,plus it is more weight then the 15"electric,but they don't make a 20"manual start,only electric.
> 
> The graph says it's a 20hp manual start,long shaft which they don't make,They only make a 20hp manual start in a short shaft,go to suzuki's website,they only make a 15"shaft in a manual.It's inaccurate.
> 
> Plus if they did have a 20"manual start,the graph says it weighs more then a 15"short shaft electric start which wouldn't be true either.



Suzuki does make a 20 hp, manual start, long shaft.... Model DF20AL. I did not know where the OP was located and the graph is international.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 11, 2013)

Well i didn't know that,suzuki's website says they don't,maybe it's just not advertised on there.They have a 15"shaft on their website but no 20"as a manual,either does newoutboards.com.I don't understand why they wouldn't advertise it if they sold it,that makes no sense to me,i will just call suzuki tom and see what they say.

You know what i mean,that makes no sense for them to sell it and not advertise it on their site.

Even so a 20"long shaft manual start would not out weigh a electric start 15"shaft as the graph says.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 11, 2013)

OP is in Chicago freezing!! I wish Suzuki offered electric tilt on there 15" 20hp.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 12, 2013)

I just called and confirmed with suzuki,there is no such thing as a 20"manual start.I think the graph was an error.No big deal but to me that makes no sense to for them to not make a 20"manual as all portables in the 15 to 20hp range have an option of a 15 or 20"manual start,very strange,Suzuki also has a brand new 9.9efi that just came out.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm? I bet the new efi 25hp is not far behind.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336422#p336422 said:


> scoobeb » Today, 17:09[/url]"]I just called and confirmed with suzuki,there is no such thing as a 20"manual start.I think the graph was an error.No big deal but to me that makes no sense to for them to not make a 20"manual as all portables in the 15 to 20hp range have an option of a 15 or 20"manual start,very strange,Suzuki also has a brand new 9.9efi that just came out.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 12, 2013)

I asked them to about the efi 25hp,there answer was it's been made already but they have to sell out of the non efi 25hp first to put the new efi on the market,it should be very soon they said.If it were me i would buy the 20hp efi and be done with it,the weight dif will be huge between the 20 and 25hp efi,it's not worth the gain of 5hp and adding 40 to 50lbs of weight for such a minimal gain.You may at best gain a few mph,who knows they may totally redesign it all the way around to make it lighter i would hope.If you want a 25,to me the best in the business is the etec at only 146lbs and the true power of a 2stroke,plus it's as clean as a 4stroke and you get a 5yr warranty.

If you look around you can find a 25hp etec rather cheap,but you must really look.Hey the 20hp merc is a great motor to,it's all about features,if your looking for the easiest portable 20hp to tilt and has all ranges the merc to me is impossible to beat.If you want a state of the art efi then the suzuki is the best for the money,if you don't care about hole shot but want a great motor as these are the 20hp yamaha is great but it won't have the same hole shot as the suzuki or merc.If you want the best deal on the planet and can care less about features and just want a as dependable great motor as you can get for the money,hands down the 20hp tohatsu for a hair over $2500 at onlineoutboards.com is untouchable.

You need any help or have any questions please ask,i know so much about these motors from researching them for yrs now.

To me tohatsu is the best hands down for just wanting to get on the water and getting you home,it just doesn't have a ton of fancy features as the merc,suzuki,or yamaha does.As far as honda they are so damn expensive and you get no more then you would of a dependable outboard as any i listed,now they are great motors as all the others but you will pay for the name.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 12, 2013)

If your looking for the best overall motor with the lightest weight you can't get any better then the 20hp efi suzuki i have.

Not only will you get the lightest motor on the market but you will get electric start at only 106lbs and even better then that you get a new state of the art efi outboard for under 3k at newoutboards.com.My motor was on my doorstep in 3days after i put my order in in perfect condition including the box.You get all you need to get going except the breakin oil,i ordered my specific breakin oil from o'reilly's.I walked in and asked for a bottle of ROYAL PURPLE breakin oil,it's not synthetic as all royal purple is,this is a formulated oil for 4stroke engines that is high in zinc and phosphorus.

It's really great oil,after i put 20hrs on it i will switch to full synthetic Royal purple marine oil,it's fcw rated.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 12, 2013)

Scoob I communicated with Onlineoutboards.com and they said the 25s should be available sometime in the first quarter of 2014, I take delivery on my hull in March so I may wait to see what the 25 has to offer.
Thanks for the help, this will be my first outboard motor. I've looked over all the motors you've mentioned. The etec 25 looks the best but at that weight I think I would want tilt and trim, and we all know what that means.
I've talked to a couple of owners of the hull I'm purchasing and they are getting good numbers (24mph with two-29 with one)with modern four stroke 20hp motors. I'd be over powering if I hang a 25 on my boat so its going to take a lot for me to go with a 25hp motor.


----------



## sr71 (Dec 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336422#p336422 said:


> scoobeb » Yesterday, 19:09[/url]"]I just called and confirmed with suzuki,there is no such thing as a 20"manual start.I think the graph was an error.No big deal but to me that makes no sense to for them to not make a 20"manual as all portables in the 15 to 20hp range have an option of a 15 or 20"manual start,very strange,Suzuki also has a brand new 9.9efi that just came out.



Came out in 2012....
https://www.seamarknunn.com/acatalog/Suzuki-DF20AL-Manual-Start--Tiller-Controlled--Long-Shaft-Outboard-SZDF20AL.html


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't understand why suzuki would tell me that then,or why would they not advertise it on their own website?They specifically told me they don't make a 20" 20hp just manual start.I guess the rep i talked to has no idea what their talking about.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 14, 2013)

Maybe it's a just u.s thing,because that's in the uk.Who knows.


----------

